# Gollum Vs Wormtongue: DING DING DING



## childoferu (Jul 25, 2009)

who would win in a hand-to-hand duel to the death?!?!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 26, 2009)

You crazy. Also, Argh. The light! It hurts us! Ah, anyways, both are achingly awesome characters. The true heroes of the story. Gollum saves the day, does what nobody else could. Do you wish to type on the subject of an unlikely hero? Nobody expected that. Nobody praised him or Grima, either, which is also crazy. Grima wrapped up the Saruman plot for the always ineffectual (as well as nasssty) hobbitses, although that was a bit more expected. I am not a large fan of either of them dying. But oh well. 

What do we know about Grima's skills along the lines of hand-to-hand combat? Zero, pretty much. Gollum, on the other paw, is some kind of supernaturally strong and sneaky and routinely takes out opponents larger than himself. Gollum all of the way, and easily.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 26, 2009)

hand to hand combat? Smeagol is a corrupted hobbit, while grima is a corrupted human - in terms of wildness, I say Smeagol edges out Grima by a gnarly finger. But Grima is bigger, therefore, if they ever fought, Grima would have an edge if only because of sheer size. Plus, he's not gaunt. Smeagol is skin and bones.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 26, 2009)

You are correct on some points. Smeagol is skin as well as bones, but you forgot the awesome. He is composed primarily of large gobs of it. Grima is just another human, while poor Smeagol is, as previously typed, supernaturally strong and sneaky and routinely taking out opponents larger than himself. Mayhaps if I knew much more about Grima's combat prowess, I could turn it into a draw, but I fear that poor Smeagol just has too much awesome.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, we know from _The Hobbit_ that Gollum would hunt for orcs when he was hungry, didn't he ? So Grima wouldn't be quite an opponent to him... unless he had a knife or a sword or sorts...
But no, Gollum is more vicious than Grima, he'd win anyway.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 13, 2009)

Smeagollum would...he throttles people..as far as I am aware, Grima is a coniving, planning being, whereas Gollum goes and does the job. Grima did not wish to fight at Helm's Deep remember, he was afraid because he is weak and does not fight well. Smeagol wins.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

honestly, in terms of independence gollum definetely has the upper hand. and besides, gollum is cool. wormtongue is just...obnoxious. gollum is my precious.  just kidding, yaygollum, don't kill me.


----------

